# اسمع اون لاين  القداس الحبشى- القمص اسطفانوس رزق



## gofy (14 مارس 2010)

اسمع اون لاين  القداس الحبشى- القمص اسطفانوس رزق
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_1633.html


قداسات اون لاين 
http://coptictubee.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post_3005.html

​


----------



## بولا بشرى ذكى (23 مارس 2010)

ميرسى جداجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## gofy (29 مارس 2010)

بولا بشرى ذكى قال:


> ميرسى جداجداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا




ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## يوسف عطية (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررا جدااااااا


----------



## gofy (18 أبريل 2010)

يوسف عطية قال:


> شكرررررررررا جدااااااا




ميرسي على مرورك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## gofy (30 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي على مروركم ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## أنجيلوس (1 مايو 2010)

_ربنا يبارك اعمالكم_


----------



## gofy (7 مايو 2010)

أنجيلوس قال:


> _ربنا يبارك اعمالكم_




أشكرك جداً على مرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

